# cories



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Any info. appreciated.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Those are either Green Cories or Emerald Green Cories.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yea they are both Green Cories


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they look like my Aeneus cories (AKA green or bronze cory) 

Nice pictures


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

sWEET FISH


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do not believe them to be Corydoras Aneus... it is possible as i really do not know the range of C. Aneus..but i don't think they are native to trinidad..


----------

